# A Question Of Lighting



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Interesting how different lighting has an effect.

What I don't like is when a photo shows a bleached effect on colour and detail


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nicely done Griff, using that wonderful Nikon I see.









Lighting is the most important aspect of photography and learning how to use it is an art in itself.

Good, straight forward shots of that Bulova movement.


----------

